# Childcare on the north shore



## pedro8000 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all

Im starting work in takapuna next week and im really desperate to find a good child care facility for my daughter who is 18 months. If anybody can recommend anywhere suitable i would greatly appreciate it. Ideally the child care centre would be in takapuna but anywhere down the bottom of north shore would be good.

Any pointers greatfully received.

Peter


----------



## RealE (May 6, 2012)

Hi there

I live on the North Shore and have a 3 year old who is in Kids Planet and is loving it there.

We moved here in July 2011 so I have been down the same road quite recently.Here are some of the schools I looked at.
* Kids planet (Albany) 
* Kinder haven (Glenfield) 
* Kinder care 
* Topkids 
* Edukids (Albany) 

I know Kids Planet have a 50% off fees for the first 3 months special at the moment.

Hope that this helps.


----------

